# Dish Launches Local Stations in High Definition in New York City via Satellite



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Dish Network Launches Local TV Stations in High Definition in New York City via Satellite; DISH Network Introduces Nation's Largest Package of HD Channels

ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Feb. 2, 2006--EchoStar Communications Corporation (NasdaqISH) and its DISH Network(TM) satellite TV service announced today it will launch local high definition TV channels via its satellite TV service to customers in New York City and the surrounding counties. The following local TV channels will be available: ABC Ch. 7 (WABC), CBS Ch. 2 (WCBS), NBC Ch. 4 (WNBC) and FOX Ch. 5 (WNYW).

With the addition of HD locals in New York, customers can now watch Desperate Housewives on ABC, CSI on CBS, American Idol on Fox and the 2006 Winter Olympics on NBC, all in breath-taking high definition. Plus, DISH Network is offering its New York area customers Super Bowl XL in stunning HD on Sunday, Feb. 5.

Customers in New York who sign up for any of the new DishHD(TM) packages can take advantage of more than 1,700 hours of HD programming every week, including their local HD broadcasts. Cable companies, with a national average of just 10 HD channels, cannot come close to the robust lineup of DishHD. As an added bonus, new customers who sign up for DishHD through a local RadioShack retailer before Feb. 28, are eligible for next-day installation.

"The current migration toward high definition television is similar to the transition television viewers experienced when switching from black-and-white to color, and DISH Network is poised to be the HD provider of choice by delivering the most HD content available in New York City," said Michael Neuman, president of EchoStar. "DISH Network is providing 'Better TV for all' giving TV viewers in New York City their local news, weather and sports as well as prime time TV in spectacular high definition."

DISH Network offers local channels via satellite to New York area customers in 14 New York counties including: Bronx, Dutchess, Kings, Nassau, New York, Orange, Putnam, Queens, Richmond, Rockland, Suffolk, Sullivan, Ulster and Westchester. In addition, DISH Network will deliver HD locals in 13 New Jersey counties including: Bergen, Essex, Hudson, Hunterdon, Middlesex, Monmouth, Morris, Ocean, Passaic, Somerset, Sussex, Union and Warren, and to customers in Fairfield County, Conn., and Pike County, Pa.

With up to four different programming packages to choose from, DishHD customers can find an option that best fits their viewing needs. For as little as $49.99 a month, customers can access the entire DishHD lineup and get more than 70 all-digital standard definition channels and more than 23 high definition channels. Customers can add local channels in both high definition and standard definition for just $5 a month.

DISH Network is expanding its HD channel lineup in 2006 by adding five new original VOOM HD channels -- bringing the total VOOM channels to 15 -- as well as other new HD networks including ESPN2 HD and Universal HD. In addition, DISH Network will launch high definition local channels through its satellite service in up to 50 markets in 2006, starting with New York today and reaching more than 50 percent of U.S. TV households with local HD channels by year end.

To make this possible, DISH Network will begin transmitting newly added HD channels in MPEG4, a signal compression standard developed by MPEG (Moving Picture Experts Group). MPEG4 allows DISH Network to maximize the bandwidth available on its satellites and offer the most robust lineup of HD channels in the nation.

DISH Network also introduced a new series of satellite receivers that combine MPEG4 and MPEG2 signal capability. The cutting-edge ViP Series combines state-of-the-art imaging technology with life-like Dolby(R) Digital 5.1 surround sound for the best picture and sound quality available. Existing customers with MPEG2 equipment, such as the DISH Player DVR 942, will continue to receive all their current content and will need to upgrade to a ViP Series receiver to receive the new HD channels. DISH Network will offer a convenient upgrade package for existing customers who want to expand their HD lineup to include the new channels.

The ViP211(TM) HD satellite receiver, the first model in the ViP series that supports both MPEG4 and MPEG2, is available through DISH Network for only $49.99 for new lease customers.

Consumers can call 800-333-DISH (3474) or visit www.DISHNetwork.com for more information about DishHD and DISH Network.

For downloadable, print quality images of DISH Network equipment, installations or the DISH Network logo, visit www.dishnetwork.com/press.

About EchoStar

EchoStar Communications Corporation (NasdaqISH) serves more than 12 million satellite TV customers through its DISH Network(TM), the fastest growing U.S. provider of advanced digital television services in the last five years. DISH Network offers hundreds of video and audio channels, Interactive TV, HDTV, sports and international programming, together with professional installation and 24-hour customer service. Visit EchoStar's DISH Network at www.dishnetwork.com or call 800-333-DISH (3474).

MEDIA ALERT -- DISH Network will host a special press demonstration of the new DishHD channels, as well as the New York local HD channels on Thursday, Feb. 2, from 11 a.m. to 1 p.m. at Best Appliance and Electronics in Sunnyside, N.Y. (4303 Queens Blvd., Sunnyside, N.Y. 11104). For more information or directions, please call Mark Cicero at 720-514-5065.

CONTACT: EchoStar Communications Corporation
Mark Cicero, 720-514-5351 (Media Contact)
[email protected]

SOURCE: EchoStar Communications Corporation


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Feb 2, 2006)

What about Wash DC...Man, i dont want to wait anylonger, ne one know when their coming out w/ DC hd locals..??


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Washington, DC HD locals are not even uplinked.


----------



## cpufixer1 (Jun 10, 2003)

Do I need an Mpeg4 set-top to get the NYC locals in HD ?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

cpufixer1 said:


> Do I need an Mpeg4 set-top to get the NYC locals in HD ?


Beyond wcbs-dt, yes you need mpeg4


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Do subscribers in network O&O markets, get these as well or at least until their own market is launched?
That is how it has been for the CBS-HD all this time. Otherwise subs in Philadelphia, Chicago, Dallas, and San Francisco just to name a few markets could get these channels.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Link said:


> Do subscribers in network O&O markets, get these as well or at least until their own market is launched?
> That is how it has been for the CBS-HD all this time. Otherwise subs in Philadelphia, Chicago, Dallas, and San Francisco just to name a few markets could get these channels.


The answer is no at this time. Distant HDs were available for a short time yesterday morning, but were pulled down. Only Local into local HD for New York has been officially announced. Local into Local HD for Los Angeles appears to be available but no announcement has been seen.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I read this story earlier on a financial news site. What immediately caught my eye was the lack of any mention of the other 5 markets Dish previously said would be up in February. Being in the Chicago market, that's a real concern. My 622 is scheduled for February 9 installation.


----------



## fishhead65 (Oct 16, 2003)

So are all the NY HD locals on 61.5?


----------



## giant96 (Feb 1, 2006)

SO if I live in Buffalo, NY they wont give me the NY HD's? My parents get the NY City HD's on DirecTV..all they had to do was call DirecTV and they let them have it..does DISH do this?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

fishhead65 said:


> So are all the NY HD locals on 61.5?


Yes.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

giant96 said:


> SO if I live in Buffalo, NY they wont give me the NY HD's? My parents get the NY City HD's on DirecTV..all they had to do was call DirecTV and they let them have it..does DISH do this?


If you are not in the New York City market, the answer is no they will not at this time.


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

anyone know where I can find the complete list of cities that E* will be broadcasting the locals in HD? Want to know if Phoenix is on the list.

thanks
Craig


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

How is the quality of these channels compared to OTA ?


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

rollua1 said:


> How is the quality of these channels compared to OTA ?


I'm sure OTA will still be much better. I have OTA locals now but was just curious if they would be offering the locals in HD in Phoenix. 

Craig


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

craig8868 said:


> I have OTA locals now but was just curious if they would be offering the locals in HD in Phoenix.


The Charlie Chat map places somewhere in Arizona as among the 50 markets they hope to offer this year. The people who did the graphics were awfully sloppy about pin placement on those maps.

Remember that Dish will only be carrying four of the seven networks. I'm hoping that they add CW once UPN and WB go away. I also would like to see them offer the PBS-HD stations.


----------



## craig8868 (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks for the info, Harsh.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

Why exactly do they put the New York HD locals on 61.5? Is there not any room at all on 119 or 110? It just seems that in the larger markets, they would try to put everything on the current Dish 500s so they wouldn't have the added expense of installing second dishes at 61.5 for customers.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Link said:


> Why exactly do they put the New York HD locals on 61.5? Is there not any room at all on 119 or 110? It just seems that in the larger markets, they would try to put everything on the current Dish 500s so they wouldn't have the added expense of installing second dishes at 61.5 for customers.


No room on 119 or 110.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And technically they should have already installed a 61.5 dish for everyone in the NYC market so the NINE 'lesser' stations that are hiding there can be received. 

(Those locals will have to move to D500 by the end of May to obey the one dish rule.)


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

James Long said:


> And technically they should have already installed a 61.5 dish for everyone in the NYC market so the NINE 'lesser' stations that are hiding there can be received.
> 
> (Those locals will have to move to D500 by the end of May to obey the one dish rule.)


I guess that is true since New York doesn't have the 129 satellite option. I take it the rule means putting all the SD locals on one dish so it doesn't matter if the HD locals are on another dish.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. Congress requires all HD locals within a market to be on the same dish as other HD locals for that market, but not the same dish as the SD locals.


----------



## duffytoo (Mar 13, 2005)

I live in Texas but subscibe to the New York locals in addition to San Antonio. I did this for the regional coverage of the NFL broadcasts. Will I be able to access the HD broadcasts from New York?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

duffytoo said:


> I live in Texas but subscibe to the New York locals in addition to San Antonio. I did this for the regional coverage of the NFL broadcasts. Will I be able to access the HD broadcasts from New York?


Not at this time.


----------



## duffytoo (Mar 13, 2005)

Still tough to get HD. Too far for my rooftop antenna. Guess I need to move to the UK.

Thanks anyhow for the fast reply. It was appreciated.


----------



## sat tech (Jan 16, 2006)

just got a message that NY,LA are avaible in KS,IA,NB,MS is this true? it states that the NY is avaible on 61.5 and the LA is avaible on 129. what about waivers? i thought that there is a 45 day process for distant networks.


----------



## sat tech (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> Not at this time.


just got a message that NY,LA are avaible in KS,IA,NB,MS is this true? it states that the NY is avaible on 61.5 and the LA is avaible on 129. what about waivers? i thought that there is a 45 day process for distant networks


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

I have no reason to believe it is true.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

Does anyone know what City are next for Local Stations HD on Dish Network?


----------



## mattyro (Nov 26, 2002)

I Wont Ever Have A 61.5 Dish Again. Does Dish Have Plans To Ever Consolodate All This To Thier "core" Satellites?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

craig8868 said:


> anyone know where I can find the complete list of cities that E* will be broadcasting the locals in HD?


See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlocal.htm


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

mattyro said:


> I Wont Ever Have A 61.5 Dish Again. Does Dish Have Plans To Ever Consolodate All This To Thier "core" Satellites?


I don't see Sky Angel moving off of 61.5. The PI channels that are not mirrored on 148 and 129, I would expect to become mirrored fairly soon. The international channels might get mirrored onto 121 and 148. As to the locals, I don't expect much movement, but there will be some due to the "one dish" rule.

This is all guestimation on my part.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It would be NICE if the PI channels were mirrored on 129° - but it is not required.
E* is transmitting on 129° under permission from the Canadians.
(And allowing customers to receive 129° under permission from the FCC.)
The PI rules don't apply.

SkyAngel is a separate service with their own licence - only on 61.5° .


----------

